# EMS Commander Fired- Drug Related



## MedicPrincess (Aug 15, 2007)

This is one of our Shift Captains. _**EDIT - by OP request **_


_An EMS shift commander's employment has been terminated after his arrest and admission of drug-related charges. _


http://www.nwfdailynews.com/article/7578


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 15, 2007)

from weartv.com


_......a former E-M-S Commander for Okaloosa County has been arrested on 29 counts of obtaining drugs by fraud and one count of filing a fraudulent insurance claim.
_

_http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/x_stories/story3.shtml_


----------



## firecoins (Aug 15, 2007)

what did he do exactly to make your life a living hell?


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Aug 16, 2007)

Be the bigger person and do not post anything more on this topic. 

Someday you may make a poor choice and I am sure you will not want it posted for the world to see.

Finally, your employer might take a very dim view of your posting this. I would be very upset if any of my guys posted on a personnel issue, regardless of the source (i.e. citing the news report).


----------



## s1080 (Aug 16, 2007)

I disagree.  Its not a personal issue.  The man screwed up and did illegal drugs while working.  Is that to be commended by being shrouded in secrecy?  It's his own fault and furthermore yes the employer may be angry for having this information "leaked" out, but once again the decision to do somthing illegal, as legally binding as our jobs can be, is unexcusable and should not be tolerated even by the employer.  They are the ones who hired him in the first place.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 16, 2007)

s1080 said:


> I disagree.  Its not a personal issue.  The man screwed up and did illegal drugs while working.  Is that to be commended by being shrouded in secrecy?  It's his own fault and furthermore yes the employer may be angry for having this information "leaked" out, but once again the decision to do somthing illegal, as legally binding as our jobs can be, is unexcusable and should not be tolerated even by the employer.  They are the ones who hired him in the first place.



He "allegedly" did these things.  He has not been convicted yet.  

Citing a publicly released news source is fine...posting insider information that has not been released to the public can land the poster in hot water.  It could result in libel/slander suits against the person that posted it, and this forum


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 16, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> Be the bigger person and do not post anything more on this topic.
> 
> Someday you may make a poor choice and I am sure you will not want it posted for the world to see.
> 
> Finally, your employer might take a very dim view of your posting this. I would be very upset if any of my guys posted on a personnel issue, regardless of the source (i.e. citing the news report).


 

This is the EMS News section right?  And a Shift Captain being arrested and fired for charges relating to stealing drugs is EMS News, right?  If I'm mistaken you might want to inform all of the news channels and newspapers around here, because it was their lead story at 6 last night and again this morning.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, this is the ems new section and posting the link to the story by itself would have been correct, but you had to make it personal. The media thrives on people's misery. We as an industry are here to alleviate suffering and bring sympathy, kindness, and help to those in need. All that was missing from your initial two posts was an evil laugh as you rubbed your hands together.

I am not trying to minimize the enormity of what this person has done to the profession and himself, but I am truly disheartened by the reactions posted here. Gloat all you want, cast aspersions, and talk about him in derogatory tones, but remember that you did it if you're ever put in this man's place and "they" start talking about you.

I feel sorry for him, but sorrier for you.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 16, 2007)

It's too bad for all of the parties involved.........-_-


----------



## Onceamedic (Aug 16, 2007)

Amen to that goddess...   It is only the young and inexperienced who believe themselves immune from human error.  If you have not yet made a mistake that you are incredibly ashamed of then wait..  you will...  and the way you react now will come back to haunt you... or give you consolation.


----------



## GayEMTNJ (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree that while the story is news, we shouldn't take any joy in seeing one of own get dragged down.  

As much as what he did was wrong, I often wonder in these cases if anyone noticed his addiction but never took steps to help him.  Sometimes people are beyond help (a lesson EMS teaches quite well) but the question is in his case was he beyond help or did no one reach out to him?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 16, 2007)

GayEMTNJ said:


> but the question is in his case was he beyond help or did no one reach out to him?


 
Thats a good question.  The paper today is reporting that he has been charged with 29 counts of fraud. Apparently, according to the news, he has admitted to calling in prescriptions for Tramadol to pharmacies, acting as various physicians while calling.  This has been going on for a year and a half now.  

The paper reported he got caught because a pharmacy tech noticed something askew in his latest attempt at getting a prescription filled and called law enforcement before he could come pick it up - while on duty as the Shift Commander.

I do feel very bad for his wife, child, and family in the area.  For those that ask me how I would feel if I "made a mistake" and people were talking about me.  I can assure you, I know EXACTLY what its like to have people talking about you, calling your integrity into question, and having to explain yourself to those that matter the most to you.  The other thing I and assure you, is it stinks even worse when the allegations are not true.


----------

